# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy >  >  MILD classes?

## JadeGreen

I wanted to join the DV academy and am interested in learning the MILD method. What do I need to do to sign up?

----------


## gab

Hi Jade,

I'm teaching the DILD class and MILD is acctually incorporated into DILD class. Follow this link, make a new thread with your name in it and make a brief introduction, like what is your experience with lucid dreaming so far and state your goal.

If you want to learn only about MILD method, mention that in your post and I will tell you all about it. Looking forward to seeing you there!  ::alien::

----------


## JadeGreen

Thanks I'm going to sign up.

----------


## oliverclay

This link is helping to join up the mild classes, Cheers !

----------

